# 1 day old baby crs



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was looking in my tank at a few berried females and was wondering when they were gonna release babies then I saw this:


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Very Cute!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn, that's tiny


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah the plant it's on is only a quarter size so the baby is smaller than a rice grain, it's more like 1/10th a grain of rice... As you can see it hasn't developed the white yet!


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice baby CRS! Congrats!

Is that Ranunculus that the shrimp is on? If so, would you possibly trade me some for 2-3 CRS? 

Also, do you use "real" mineral stone on your CRS? Not the cheap gross stuff on ebay. I always wondering if it actually works or not


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nikki, yes that is the ranunculus plant. I have waited so long for this plant and finally aquired it. Next time Frank sends you something let me know and I can drop off the plant to him. As for the mineral rock I use the same stuff as shrimplab aquired by none other than the shrimpmaster Jiang!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

Ahhhhh, we can't get Ranuculus here in the states (well we can, but few and far between)  Would be nice to have plants that we can't really get here. But, I may have to curb my collectoritis, since Frank is sending me a ton of erios soon.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Ahhhhh, we can't get Ranuculus here in the states (well we can, but few and far between)  Would be nice to have plants that we can't really get here. But, I may have to curb my collectoritis, since Frank is sending me a ton of erios soon.


 I am hoping to get some Erio aswell, it's my finally my B-Day and I hope Frank has a present from me!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he does have one for you.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice babies Chris! and Happy Birthday! Oh Frank's got a surprise for you Chris!!!!
Nikki your too funny


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Nice babies Chris! and Happy Birthday! Oh Frank's got a surprise for you Chris!!!!
> Nikki your too funny


Oh yea, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

You know, Thomas, I have a Masters in Comedics.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nikki, Thomas, and Frank. You guys/gals crack me up ! I'm glad you finally found some Ranunculus, Chris. Mine is almost there .

Stuart


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

Why does everyone think I am so funny!? Am I missing something here...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

There are many comedics on this site 

Yah Stuart I finally found some!!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chris and congrats!!!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

happy bday buddy!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chris! Hope you're enjoying your day.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

they're so cute! congrats


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> happy bday buddy!


Thanks Stephan!



Shrimpgirl said:


> Happy Birthday Chris! Hope you're enjoying your day.


Thanks Karen!



gwcana said:


> they're so cute! congrats


Yes they are the shiny red apple in my eye, hope yours are doing well too!


----------

